# Steinberg MR816x calibration



## racbeatz (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi folks,

Does the Steinberg MR816x soundinterface needs calibration?

If it does, how am I supose to do that? The interface indicated no left or right channel, but channel 1 to 8. Do I have to put a cable in OUT 2 and direct it to IN 2 as a loopback. What about the SonarWorks measurement microfoon I bought? Do I have to connect it togheter/at same time with the loopback cable during the calibration? Or do I have to calibrate the soundinterface with the loopback cable only, without the measurement microfoon connected?

The soundinterface:










Regards,

Racbeatz


----------



## racbeatz (Apr 26, 2014)

I gave it a try myself:

I connected the loopback cable from OUT 2 to IN 2 and muted the IN 2 channel in Steinberg MR Editor. I left the measurement microphone out.





As you can see in the graphic response the line is "relatively" flat. Does this mean I got the job done?

I also attached the measurement file.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yes, the calibration file looks good. I’m surprised you were able to generate one at all, as typically complicated interfaces like this don’t play well with REW.

But honestly, if it’s down less than .5 dB @ 20 kHz, you don’t really need the calibration file.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## racbeatz (Apr 26, 2014)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Yes, the calibration file looks good. I’m surprised you were able to generate one at all, as typically complicated interfaces like this don’t play well with REW.
> 
> But honestly, if it’s down less than .5 dB @ 20 kHz, you don’t really need the calibration file.
> 
> ...


Hi Wayne,

Thanks for your response.

To bad the interface don't play well with REW. 

I just putted a cable from OUT 2 to IN 2 and, muted all channels in MR Editor, except DAW & MASTER outputs. I chose the same channels in REW preference. But I still doubt the calibration.

As you can see in the graphic below, the response isn't flat. There are some vertical lines at 100Hz, 200Hz, 300Hz, 400Hz, 500Hz, 600Hz, 700Hz, 800Hz, 900Hz. I wonder why that is:dontknow:.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> To bad the interface don't play well with REW.


Since you were able to complete a calibration, the interface should work fine with REW. Typically with problematic interfaces we see that the user can’t generate a sound card calibration. 




> But I still doubt the calibration.
> 
> As you can see in the graphic below, the response isn't flat. There are some vertical lines at 100Hz, 200Hz, 300Hz, 400Hz, 500Hz, 600Hz, 700Hz, 800Hz, 900Hz. I wonder why that is


 We’ve seen this before, some kind of corruption in the graph for whatever reason, like perhaps the level was too hot or too soft. I'm sure Johh M could explain the exact reason, but it’s nothing to worry about, and it doesn’t mean that’s what the interface’s actual frequency response is.

As noted, you don’t need a calibration file anyway, with response that good. Just go ahead and start measuring. :T

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## racbeatz (Apr 26, 2014)

Wayne, 

Thank you very much for your helping hand. I'm glad I can start measuring without calibration the Steinberg sound interface. I wish I knew before


----------

